# Butterscotch, Bella and Molly



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

3 does due any day. They look so miserable...sunken sides,raised tail head. One needs brushed so bad that she has dread locks. Not sure how a boer gets dreads but this time of year her hair gets horrible. She doesn't want messed with and I didn't want to stress her out so we have left the dread locks until she kids. I think we could have kids very soon. May have to think of names that are associated with dread locks?????


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Jamaica mama goat? lol


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol...that's pretty funny:grin: The one with dread locks name is Molly. She is a spoiled drama queen. She doesn't like anyone but my daughter messing with her but will tolerate it. Lets hope the kids are more sociable than her. Pics to follow soon!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see the kids!!!!!!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Molly had her babies today 2 doelings. We are leaning toward naming them Magenta and Merida.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Family picture.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what little darlings


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Butterscotch had 2 does today!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww, congrats!!! So cute!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Our last doe Bella kidded 2 does this morning. All 3 of our does had twin does. We are excited!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome!!


----------

